# pup in Coweta..needs help immediatly



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Found it. http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/id24.html







 













 *I-14  EXTREMELY URGENT! LAST CHANCE! THIS PET WILL DIE 7-21-10!*


*Breed: Retriever*
*Sex: Male*
*Age: Young*
*Size: Medium*
*ID: A014890*
*Shelter Name: *
*PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. ** This fella is the sweet little soul. He wags his tail non-stop when he sees you. He pleads to be noticed and loved. Sadly, because of his skin condition, he will probably never be chosen..... His skin condition is easily treatable and in a short time, he will be such a HANDSOME little fella.....if he is only given a chance. Can you open your heart and home? **PLEASE HURRY! This pet has been in the shelter since 7/6/10 and is available 7/14/10! NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON.*
CLICK HERE FOR ADOPTION INFORMATION


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting this little guy and contacting rescues for him Luna! I've been away for a couple of days and just saw him. Per a post on SGD, he's at the top of the list. 

Here's his picture, link, info:

http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/id24.html (he's about half way down the page)







 





 *I-14  EXTREMELY URGENT! LAST CHANCE! THIS PET WILL DIE 7-21-10!*


*Breed: Retriever*
*Sex: Male*
*Age: Young*
*Size: Medium*
*ID: A014890*
*Shelter Name: *
*PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. ** This fella is the sweet little soul. He wags his tail non-stop when he sees you. He pleads to be noticed and loved. Sadly, because of his skin condition, he will probably never be chosen..... His skin condition is easily treatable and in a short time, he will be such a HANDSOME little fella.....if he is only given a chance. Can you open your heart and home? **PLEASE HURRY! This pet has been in the shelter since 7/6/10 and is available 7/14/10! NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON.*

His video can be viewed here: 



 (hope this works)


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That video made me cry.....that poor little guy. How could someone have allowed him to get in that condition?? I hope somebody will pull him so he can get the care he needs.....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Spartan mom - is he at the top of the list to be pulled by a rescue?
I'll help in any way I can.

Newnan is 180 miles from me. I will go get him if anyone or a rescue can take him, but I can't go until Tuesday. Please let me know.

they say his skin can be treated. Do you know what it is and is it contagious?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Spartan mom - is he at the top of the list to be pulled by a rescue?
> I'll help in any way I can.
> 
> Newnan is 180 miles from me. I will go get him if anyone or a rescue can take him, but I can't go until Tuesday. Please let me know.
> ...


As far as I know, he doesn't have rescue yet - he is at the top of the kill list.  

I don't know what his skin issue is - the fact that they say it can be treated leads me to believe it is mange - I don't know which type. (OK - I googled it.) Dermodectic is not contagious, Sarcoptic is. Dermodectic mange is caused by mites, but in severe cases there may be an underlying infection.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay. (delete bad word) wrong list.

Can you find out any more information? They are already closed today and won't reopen until Monday morning. Could you check with SGD and see if anyone knows more about his skin condition?

I can't risk bringing home a pup with anything contagious due to my old guy's problems, but I could transport. I could help with a donation for his care. If it is not contagious, I could foster and get him in better shape while waiting for an adopter to come out of the woodwork, but I need more information please.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Okay. (delete bad word) wrong list.
> 
> Can you find out any more information? They are already closed today and won't reopen until Monday morning. Could you check with SGD and see if anyone knows more about his skin condition?
> 
> I can't risk bringing home a pup with anything contagious due to my old guy's problems, but I could transport. I could help with a donation for his care. If it is not contagious, I could foster and get him in better shape while waiting for an adopter to come out of the woodwork, but I need more information please.


I will see if I can get more information from the SGD posters. I will also e-mail my contact in GA - I'm thinking she might know something about him. And, she has lots of good contacts!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It looks like Sarcoptic mange. It's more easily treated, but it is contagious to humans and dogs. I transported a mom and her puppy that were chewed up with Sarcoptic mange from SC. I just sprayed my car out with Lysol and none of my dogs had any issues (mine were young and healthy at the time, though) That poor, poor puppy. He looks horrible.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay. that means I can't foster, but does not mean I can't pull/transport.

Can anyone out there help us with this poor little guy???? Please.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

At the top of the kill list? That poor boy must be miserable with that skin condition. He deserves a chance at a good life. Breaks my heart.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Has anyone forwarded this to Adopt a Golden Atlanta??


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Heartbreaking ... poor puppy ...


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Just forwarded on to AGA(Adopt a Golden Atlanta). Let's hope someone can help him soon!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for sending his info to AGA. I did not think of that.
Fingers and paws crossed that we can find him help.:crossfing


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

OK - here is what my contact in GA had to say:
he is just beautiful, im not sure if he is a golden or a lab or a golden/lab x? ​Im not sure as far as his condition, but if I were to guess and based on my rescue experience he has demodex due to the crusts scabs around his face primarily - that would be the non contagious form of mange (mites) - unfortunately, he could ALSO have sarcoptic as well as demodex, its hard to know without seeing him in person and a vet seeing him to assess. Both have the same treatment regiment, ivermectin - which is what we always use and works effectively and quickly. Sarcoptic mites are highly contagious tho, and spread easily through dog populations. A vet would have to determine, but generally all mites are treated w/ the same therapy. Its possible he has already been to the vet or had a scrape, so the vols may know already what type he has. There is generally a secondary skin infection that occurs as a result of the mites, but again - easily treatable with antibiotics. 
There is a tried but true way to determine the type of mites through the pinna pedal test, which is basically scratching the ear flap and they may have done this at the shelter as well.

General rule of thumb, if we even suspect mites we treat with oral Ivomec and in the worse cases, injections of same.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Very thankfully, coweta/nenwan has a very active vol base - the ppl working on behalf of the animals there really go above and beyond. I asked Chrissy if he had rescue as of last night and she said no 


​Copper's Mom, she also gave me some contacts for Coweta - volunteers and others who help with the dogs there. I will PM you with the information. 

One of my FB friends has this guy posted on her page, and one of her other friends commented that they were really working on this guy. :crossfing


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG poor baby 
I hope someone can go get him soon and give him the love as well as the treatment he so desperately needs


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I really really need to stop looking at these posts.... breaks my heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenGirlTN said:


> Just forwarded on to AGA(Adopt a Golden Atlanta). Let's hope someone can help him soon!


 
There's also the GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE OF ATLANTA.

This poor little guy deserves to taken care of and loved.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have emailed two golden rescues in Atlanta..I havent heard back yet..hopefully one of them can help this poor pup...breaks my heart


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor little guy*

Is there anymore news on this poor little guy.
I've heard the demodectic mange is not contagious.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope someone can help! Bumping up. He looks so bad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Poor Little Guy!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This poor baby boy. It breaks my heart to see him - I didnt' dare run the video. Does anyone have any information to share.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that an angel(s) come around and save this boy.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Haven't heard back from AGA. Been thinking about this boy all weekend. Hopefully we will find something out tomorrow. He will definitely need a skin scraping to determine if it is Sarcoptic or Demodectic mange. Sarcoptic(Scabies)=highly contagious. Demodectic=not contagious. Both types of mange greatly suppress the immune system, making them more susceptible to other infections. We can only imagine that he probably has a severe skin infection, typically secondary to all the extreme itching that comes along with the mange. Bless this sweet baby's heart, who could dump a dog in this condition?


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

contacted animal sanctuary and rescue in ohio that takes in dogs at their last hours, mainly ones that need medical help. keep fingers crossed that someone comes through for this precious babe.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like this guy is safe--that Good Shepherd Humane is pulling him and turning him over to AGA. Yeah!! However, I am sure AGA could use some assistance toward the vet bills he is going to incur on his way to becoming the beautiful golden we can see hidden behind those eyes. They have been taking in a lot of goldens these past weeks, many with medical issues. They also just took in their #2000 golden rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous

That is just wonderful-God Bless Good Shepherd Humane and Adopt a Golden Atlanta.
Anyone wanting to donate to his little pups medical care should donate to Adopt a Golden Atlanta and note or send an email that it is for 
him.

http://adoptagoldenatlanta.com/chip.asp


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll help out as promised.:
I'm so happy this poor little guy is safe. The picture and video are heartbreaking.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear this! 

And, AGA is awesome!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Ugh, this little guy breaks my heart. His eyes are so gentle and loving, makes you look right passed his horrible skin. Wished I lived closer, I would have to snatch him up and give him the love he deserves. Does this little guy have a name? My heart names him Phoenix. May he rise up and be reborn into the beautiful pup that lies beneath all the hurt.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous1 Posted*

Jealous1 posted this about the little guy!!



jealous1 said:


> Sounds like this guy is safe--that Good Shepherd Humane is pulling him and turning him over to AGA. Yeah!! However, I am sure AGA could use some assistance toward the vet bills he is going to incur on his way to becoming the beautiful golden we can see hidden behind those eyes. They have been taking in a lot of goldens these past weeks, many with medical issues. They also just took in their #2000 golden rescue.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, I just received an e-mail from AGA--this poor pup passed over to the rainbow bridge last night before he was able to be rescued this morning. At least he isn't in pain anymore.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Baby*

TERRY:

Thank you for letting us know-poor little pup-he is not in pain anymore!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Shoot.
I hope whoever let him get like that gets boils - lots of boils.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CoppersMom*

Coppersmom

lots of boils would be too good for them!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I just heard - so sad


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Ugh, I feel so sorry for that little guy. At least he is not in pain anymore.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I just got the email. I am so terribly sad for this pup. He deserved to be loved and treated with the kindness he deserved. RIP little guy, you had alot of people pulling for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Little guy*

I feel so very sad for the little guy!!!
REST IN PEACE, at the Rainbow Bridge sweetie.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am without words...RIP little guy.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree, his name should be Phoenix. No one should go to the bridge without even a name. So sad.

RIP Phoenix. You were loved by many.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I cried when I first saw him and of course cried when he died. I know you can't save them all, but I sure thought he was going to be saved.

I wish we/I had found out about him in tme to help. Thanks for posting him Luna and trying to get him help.

All I can say is I am so sorry little guy. I wish you had known the love first hand and I will save another one in your honor.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is heartbreaking, devastating news-he deserved so much more in life.

Run free little guy at the Rainbow Bridge, enjoy the life you were meant to have while here on earth.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

completely heartbreaking...and to think I was happy that I didn't see this thread until I found out he was going to be recued....RIP little one. How terribly sad.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Heartbreaking. This poor boy. I am so mad.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Is there an update on this poor baby? Wouldn't Ga Golden Retriever Rescue take him? Or find him a foster home?


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry for the above post. I see he has passed. Onto beautiful place where he will be healed and run the fields free.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That poor little guy. How sad.


----------

